# What do you do after spring?



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Curious what you guys do during spring/summer/fall for business?

We do property maintenance (roof and house washing)
All across the board; including some of the contractors I know.. seems like an uphill battle trying to find labour to fulfill work.

Thinking about pivoting into something else where I could afford to pay people a much higher wage.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lawn and landscape maintenance, although going to do less lawn maintenance and more install, etc
May dabble into fert.

I have a buddy of mine who installs bollards in front of buildings. The most basic ones are a steel pipe filled with concrete with a piece of plastic covering it.
I’ve never asked what it he charges, but he gets contracts with Publix and Meijer and home cheapo and he’s doing pretty well.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

lawns, cleaning, cutting, spraying, sod, dirt, mini-ex, parking lots.
seems to be paying the bills.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I do my best not to schedule work mid sept on, hunting.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The task shouldn't matter, how you organise and sell it is what produces profitability.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

sleep


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Hang out down by the river, 
Even if the river is at 13,000ft.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Rook said:


> Thinking about pivoting into something else where I could afford to pay people a much higher wage.


Thinking about pivoting into something that requires no people.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Build log homes.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

When it snows I plow...
When it doesnt snow I get ready to plow (usually). This last summer I spent it F___ing around with the building dep., conservation dep. and ZBA trying to put in a garage... still NOT IN.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thinking about pivoting into something that requires no people.


you can organize a customer list and machinery to go with it but at some point if you want to grow people is the thing who you can attract and retain will make the difference.
I have been very fortunate to have some good people, and training a youngster who actually shows up before start time ( the phone we have to work on, get it out of your hand) he gets in my skid steer and puts in a 10 or 12 hour day.
if he is with me going into summer I can see him on my spray truck.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Farm


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Commercial general contractor.

Labor is a battle no matter the industry right now. Look at all the fast food and coffee shops who can’t staff. No longer is it just snow guys complaining about sidewalk help.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thinking about pivoting into something that requires no people.


Property manager to the uber rich and famous....


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thinking about pivoting into something that requires no people.


I thought that's what the idea behind the miners was all about?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Maintenance koi ponds and waterfalls in the spring summer and fall. Moved/moving away from building them. Though I did do some building last summer.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Freshwater said:


> Maintenance koi ponds and waterfalls in the spring summer and fall. Moved/moving away from building them. Though I did do some building last summer.


water features and other property enhancement that Joe lawn guy can't do for lack of equipment or knowledge set you and your operation just a little out front, excellent.


----------

